# Penn State Potpourri lids.



## Johnturner (May 10, 2014)

I recently bought some potpourri lids from Penn State. They are a nice metal with a design. But I cant figure out how to mount them. On the bottom they have 3 tiny legs, located at 12 - 4 and 8. 

I could drill small holes and epoxy them in but potpourri pots need to be refilled. Has any body used these before?
John


----------



## manbuckwal (May 10, 2014)

What are the pots made of ?


----------



## Schroedc (May 10, 2014)

You turn your opening smaller than the lid, the 3 pins keep it cntered and you can lift off to refill. You can also turn a step in the opening if you want it down flush with the surface.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> You turn your opening smaller than the lid, the 3 pins keep it cntered and you can lift off to refill. You can also turn a step in the opening if you want it down flush with the surface.


What Colin said. I turn so the lid drops into a recessed ledge so it is more or less flush with the surface. BTW, those things vary a bit in diameter, so for best fit, turn the opening for the specific lid you intend to use...


----------



## Johnturner (May 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------

